# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Die mia will nach Deutschland?
Falls jemand die Absicht hat in absehbarer Zeit sein Frau/Freundin/L.A.G. nach Deutschland zu holen sollte er diese neue Regelung beachten:

In Kürze wird das 2. Änderungsgesetz zum Zuwanderungsgesetz (Gesetz zur Umsetzung aufenthalts- und asylrechtlicher Richtlinien der Europäischen Union) in Kraft treten (das genaue Datum ist noch nicht bekannt).
Danach wird die Erteilung einer Aufenthaltserlaubnis zur Wahrung oder Herstellung der ehelichen Lebensgemeinschaft an Ehegatten von Deutschen oder Ausländern davon abhängig gemacht, dass der Ehegatte sich zumindest auf einfache Art in deutscher Sprache verständigen kann. Für Ausländer, die zur Herstellung der ehelichen Lebensgemeinschaft zu ihrem deutschen oder ausländischen Ehegatten ins Bundesgebiet nachziehen möchten, bedeutet dies, dass sie vor der Einreise ins
Bundesgebiet einfache deutsche Sprachkenntnisse nachweisen müssen. Damit möchte Deutschland sicherstellen, dass sich Ausländer im Bundesgebiet von Anfang an zumindest auf einfache Art in Alltagssituationen auf Deutsch verständigen und am gesellschaftlichen Leben teilnehmen können.
| Was sind einfache deutsche Sprachkenntnisse?
Wenn der Ehepartner plant, nach Deutschland zu ziehen, muss er bereits bei der Beantragung des Visums nachweisen, dass er sich auf einfache Weise auf Deutsch verständigen kann. Unter einfachen Deutschkenntnissen werden Kenntnisse der deutschen Sprache auf der Kompetenzstufe A1 des Gemeinsamen Europäischen Referenzrahmens für Sprachen verstanden. Dazu gehört, dass er vertraute, alltägliche Ausdrücke und einfache Sätze verstehen und verwenden kann. Er sollte sich und
andere vorstellen und Fragen zur Person stellen und beantworten können – z. B. wo er wohnt oder welche Leute er kennt. Auch sollte er um alltägliche Dinge bitten und sich dafür bedanken können.
Das alles natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Gesprächspartner deutlich sprechen und bereit sind zu helfen. Besonders wichtig ist also, dass sich der antragstellende Ehepartner über vertraute Themen unterhalten kann, die auf die Befriedigung konkreter Bedürfnisse zielen; er sollte aber auch schon ein wenig auf Deutsch schreiben können, z.B. auf Formularen in Hotels Name, Adresse, Nationalität usw. eintragen können.
Informationen hinsichtlich des Ehegattennachzugs
nach Deutschland

Am Dienstag, den 02. Oktober 2007, von 9.00 Uhr bis 12.00 Uhr und von 13.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr wird im Amari Orchid Resort & Tower der nächste Konsularsprechtag der Botschaft für deutsche Staatsangehörige in Pattaya stattfinden.
Neben dem Leiter der Rechts- und Konsularabteilung, Herrn Gerhard Einheuser, werden weitere Mitarbeiter der Botschaft als Ansprechpartner für Ihre konsularische Fragen und Probleme vor Ort sein. Herr Botschafter Dr. Brümmer wird voraussichtlich ebenfalls teilnehmen.
Bei manchen Anliegen empfiehlt es sich, vor dem Konsularsprechtag mit dem Rechts- und Konsularreferat der Botschaft Kontakt aufzunehmen, um eventuell notwendige Vorbereitungen zu treffen. Der konsularische Service umfasst sowohl die Beglaubigung von Lebensbescheinigungen für Rentenzwecke als auch die Beratung in Pass- und Visaangelegenheiten. Bitte haben Sie aber Verständnis dafür, dass an diesem Tag keine Pässe und Visa ausgestellt werden können.
Ebensowenig können Beurkundungen vorgenommen werden.
| Wie können einfache Deutschkenntnisse nachgewiesen werden?
Bei der Beantragung des Visums für den Ehegattennachzug in der deutschen Botschaft sind die Sprachkenntnisse grundsätzlich dadurch nachzuweisen, dass den Antragsunterlagen ein Zertifikatdes Goethe-Instituts über die Sprachprüfung A1 “Start Deutsch1” beigefügt wird. Die Goethe-Institute sind die deutschen Kulturinstitute im Ausland, die auch Sprachunterricht und Sprachprüfungen anbieten.
Informationen zu den Anfängerkursen und der Prüfung „Start Deutsch1“ bietet das Goethe-Institut Bangkok auf seiner Homepage http://goethe.de/ins/th/ban/lrn/all/deindex.htm
an. Über weitere Einzelheiten wird die Botschaft in Bangkok zu gegebener Zeit informieren.

Quelle: Newsletter der Deutschen Botschaft Bangkok

----------

Danke für die Info.

In der Schweiz wird auch schon Ähnliches diskutiert.

----------


## Dieter

Geht mich zwar nichts an, ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht Grundgesetzkonform.

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Dieter,
auf welchen Artikel des Grundgesetzes willst Du denn deine Meinung beziehen?

Gruss Alex

----------


## Dieter

Auswendig kenn ich das GG nicht, aber es gibt darin die Aussage, niemand duerfe wegen seiner Herkunft etc. benachteiligt werden und dann gibt es meines wissens auch einen gewissen Schutz der Institution Ehe.

Vor allem widerspricht es zweifellos dem Geist des GG, wenn beim Ehegattennachzug finazielle Huerden aufgebaut werden (Deutschkurs) die die einen ueberspringen koennen und die anderen nicht.

----------

> Hi Dieter,
> auf welchen Artikel des Grundgesetzes willst Du denn deine Meinung beziehen?
> 
> Gruss Alex


Das lieber Dieter würde mich jetzt aber auch einmal interessieren, denn nach meiner Meinung ist das Grundgesetz ausschließlich für die Bürger der Bundesrepublik Deutschland geschaffen worden. Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Leute im AA so dumm sind und der Opposition in einer so nebensächlichen Angelegenheit mit einem Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz Wahlkampfmunition zu liefern. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren wenn Du Insiderinformationen hast.
*

Auswendig kenn ich das GG nicht, aber es gibt darin die Aussage, niemand duerfe wegen seiner Herkunft etc. benachteiligt werden und dann gibt es meines wissens auch einen gewissen Schutz der Institution Ehe.* 

Dieser Artikel des GG gilt aber nur für deutsche Staatsbürger. Und die Institution Ehe wird dadurch auch nicht angegriffen da durch dieses Gesetz das heiraten nicht verboten wird. Ich befürchte lieber Dieter du vergaloppierts Dich hier ein wenig

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Geht mich zwar nichts an, ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht Grundgesetzkonform.


Sehe ich im Prinzip genauso, die Frage ist allerdings, wenn interessiert das?
Dürfte wohl nur eine kleine Minderheit sein, der wenig Gehör geschenkt wird.

@Alex Schau dir mal den Artikel 3 Absatz 3 an!

Gruß Daniel

----------

Das ist schon richtig Daniel; doch wenn alle ausländischen Ehefrauen in spe sich der gleichen Prozedur unterwerfen müssen, kann von einer Bevorzugung oder Benachteiligung nicht mehr die Rede sein.

Walter

----------


## Daniel Sun

> doch wenn alle ausländischen Ehefrauen in spe sich der gleichen Prozedur unterwerfen müssen


Dem ist meines Wissen eben nicht so, da es z.B. einen Unterschied macht, wenn die Ehegattin in Spe aus einem EU Land kommt, oder aus den USA oder aus Japan. Zumindest diese Nationalitäten sind NICHT verpflichtet Deutschkenntnisse nachzuweisen. 

Gruß Daniel

PS: ich kann leider keine Quelle nennen, ich habe das lediglich so verstanden und in Erinnerung

----------

Artikel 6
[Ehe und Familie; nichteheliche Kinder]
(1) Ehe und Familie stehen unter dem besonderen Schutze der staatlichen Ordnung.

§ 27 AufenthG
Grundsatz des Familiennachzugs
   Kapitel 2 (Einreise und Aufenthalt im Bundesgebiet)
      Abschnitt 6 (Aufenthalt aus familiären Gründen)



(1) Die Aufenthaltserlaubnis zur Herstellung und Wahrung der familiären Lebensgemeinschaft im Bundesgebiet für ausländische Familienangehörige (Familiennachzug) wird zum Schutz von Ehe und Familie gemäß Artikel 6 des Grundgesetzes erteilt und verlängert.

(2) Für die Herstellung und Wahrung einer lebenspartnerschaftlichen Gemeinschaft im Bundesgebiet finden Absatz 3, § 9 Abs. 3, §§ 28 bis 31 sowie 51 Abs. 2 entsprechende Anwendung.

(3) Die Erteilung der Aufenthaltserlaubnis zum Zweck des Familiennachzugs kann versagt werden, wenn derjenige, zu dem der Familiennachzug stattfindet, für den Unterhalt von anderen ausländischen Familienangehörigen oder anderen Haushaltsangehörigen auf Leistungen nach dem Zweiten oder Zwölften Buch Sozialgesetzbuch angewiesen ist. Von § 5 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 kann abgesehen werden.

Meiner Meinung nach gilt die Regelung mit den Sprachkenntnissen nur für Ehepartner von ausländischen Mitbürgern in Deutschland, nicht für Eheparner von Deutschen Staatsangehörigen.

Grüße 

Volker

----------


## Enrico

> Meiner Meinung nach gilt die Regelung mit den Sprachkenntnissen nur für Ehepartner von ausländischen Mitbürgern in Deutschland, nicht für Eheparner von Deutschen Staatsangehörigen.
> 
> Grüße 
> 
> Volker


Genauso verstehe ich die neue Regelung auch. Alles andere währe glaub ich nicht tragbar mit dem GG

----------

Wenn Du Enrico das so verstehst dann verstehst Du das falsch oder wie anders ist dieser Teil der Bestimmung zu verstehen:

Danach wird die Erteilung einer Aufenthaltserlaubnis zur Wahrung oder Herstellung der ehelichen Lebensgemeinschaft an Ehegatten von Deutschen oder Ausländern davon abhängig gemacht, dass der Ehegatte sich zumindest auf einfache Art in deutscher Sprache verständigen kann. Für Ausländer, die zur Herstellung der ehelichen Lebensgemeinschaft zu ihrem deutschen oder ausländischen Ehegatten ins Bundesgebiet nachziehen möchten, bedeutet dies, dass sie vor der Einreise ins
Bundesgebiet einfache deutsche Sprachkenntnisse nachweisen müssen.

Und glaubt wirklich jemand, dass die Initiatoren dieses Gesetzes so dumm sind und in so eklatanter Weise gegen geltendes Recht oder sogar gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen?

Walter

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Und glaubt wirklich jemand, dass die Initiatoren dieses Gesetzes so dumm sind und in so eklatanter Weise gegen geltendes Recht oder sogar gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen?


Ja, wäre doch nicht das erste Mal! Oder?

Gruß Daniel

----------

> Und glaubt wirklich jemand, dass die Initiatoren dieses Gesetzes so dumm sind und in so eklatanter Weise gegen geltendes Recht oder sogar gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ja, wäre doch nicht das erste Mal! Oder?
> 
> Gruß Daniel


Nein, das ist richtig. Aber Verstöße gegen das Grundgesetz wurden bisher immer vom Bundesverfassungsgericht korrigiert und waren in der Regel nicht beabsichtigt. Diese Regelung mit den Sprachkenntnissen wird aber von einigen usern hier gewissermaßen als vorsätzlicher Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht gesehen und das trifft m. E. nicht zu.

Walter

----------

Aber warum trifft dan dieses Gesetz für Einreisende aus Japan z.B. (da hat Daniel recht) nicht zu? Diese Gesetz wurde hauptsächlich in Bezug auf unsere türkischen Mitbürger geachaffen, deren Ehefrauen hier ohne Sprachkenntnisse ankommen und, in vielen Fällen, ohne Sprachkenntnisse bleiben

----------

> Aber warum trifft dan dieses Gesetz für Einreisende aus Japan z.B. (da hat Daniel recht) nicht zu? Diese Gesetz wurde hauptsächlich in Bezug auf unsere türkischen Mitbürger geachaffen, deren Ehefrauen hier ohne Sprachkenntnisse ankommen und, in vielen Fällen, ohne Sprachkenntnisse bleiben


Noch einmal, vielleicht zum Mitschreiben, hier :

*Danach wird die Erteilung einer Aufenthaltserlaubnis zur Wahrung oder Herstellung der ehelichen Lebensgemeinschaft an Ehegatten von Deutschen oder Ausländern davon abhängig gemacht, dass der Ehegatte sich zumindest auf einfache Art in deutscher Sprache verständigen kann. Für Ausländer, die zur Herstellung der ehelichen Lebensgemeinschaft zu ihrem deutschen oder ausländischen Ehegatten ins Bundesgebiet nachziehen möchten, bedeutet dies, dass sie vor der Einreise ins
Bundesgebiet einfache deutsche Sprachkenntnisse nachweisen müssen.* 

ist nicht von Nationalitäten die Rede, sondern von Ausländern allgemein. Ich glaube daher, das die Verpflichtung zu Grundkenntnissen der deutschen Sprache sowohl für Japaner, Chinesen und auch der Einwohner von Timbuktu gilt, wenn sie einen deutschen Staatsbürger ehelichen und in dessen Land ziehen wollen.

Walter

----------


## Daniel Sun

Walter, hab ich das richtig verstanden? Du berufst dich auf einen Text, den du von der Deutschen Botschaft erhalten hast.

Gruß Daniel

----------

Ja logisch Daniel, auf was denn sonst? Verbindungen zum Gesetzgeber habe ich (noch) nicht.

Walter

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich vermute mal das es sich dabei nicht um den Gesetzestext handelt. Evtl. hat diesen Text ja jemand von der Botschaft vereinfacht wiedergegeben. 

Es gab in Nitty schon eine sehr lange Diskussion zu diesem Thema, da war unter anderem auch ein Link zu den Gesetzestexten. Wenn ich heute Nachmittag mal mehr Zeit habe, versuche ich mal den Link rauszusuchen.

Ich bin mir da auch nicht mehr sicher wie es genau zu verstehen ist, aber ich habe es so in Erinnerung, dass es halt Ausnahmeregelungen für solche Wirtschaftsnationen wie den USA und Japan gibt, da man bei eine Eheschließung nicht die wirtschaftlichen Aspket in den Vordergrund stellt, sonder in diesen Fällen "nur die Liebe zählt". Genauso bei Eheschließungen mit EU Partnern, was man ja noch halbwegs nachvollziehen kann. Wenn es so ist, wie von mir dargestellt, dann sehe ich da ganz klar eine Diskriminierung und einen Wiederspruch zum GG.

Gruß Daniel

----------

Sorry, Walter hat recht:



[color=red]Diese Bedingungen für das Nachzugsrecht von ausländischen Partnern werden demnächst verschärft. In Zukunft müssen sich die ausländischen Partner schon bei der Einreise in einfacher Weise in Deutsch verständigen können. Außerdem kann das Nachzugsrecht abgelehnt werden, wenn es dem Deutschen zugemutet werden kann, weiterhin mit seinem Partner im Ausland zu leben.

----------

Ich finde dies gut. 

Denn sollte wirklich Liebe der Hintergrund sein, wird auch diese Hürde genommen. Für andere geschäftliche Gründe, gibt es dann Länder mit einfacherer Einreise. Zudem werden Schnellschuss - Verheiratungen ein wenig erschwert.

Manchmal muss der Staat halt auch sein Völkchen vor sich selber schützen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich habe noch mal nach dem Link gesucht, finde ihn aber nicht mehr wieder....

Also ich hatte es so verstanden, wie ich es beschrieben habe, laß mich aber gern eines besseren belehren. Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand etwas nachweisliches hinzufügen.

Gruß Daniel

----------

Änderung des Zuwanderungsgesetzes wird in Kraft treten
In Kürze wird das 2. Änderungsgesetz zum Zuwanderungsgesetz (Gesetz zur Umsetzung aufenthalts- und asylrechtlicher Richtlinien der Europäischen Union) in Kraft treten (das genaue Datum ist noch nicht bekannt).
Danach wird die Erteilung einer Aufenthaltserlaubnis zur Wahrung oder Herstellung der ehelichen Lebensgemeinschaft an Ehegatten von Deutschen oder Ausländern davon abhängig gemacht, dass der Ehegatte sich zumindest auf einfache Art in deutscher Sprache verständigen kann. Für Ausländer, die zur Herstellung der ehelichen Lebensgemeinschaft zu ihrem deutschen oder ausländischen Ehegatten ins Bundesgebiet nachziehen möchten, bedeutet dies, dass sie vor der Einreise ins Bundesgebiet einfache deutsche Sprachkenntnisse nachweisen müssen. Damit möchte Deutschland sicherstellen, dass sich Ausländer im Bundesgebiet von Anfang an zumindest auf einfache Art in Alltagssituationen auf Deutsch verständigen und am gesellschaftlichen Leben teilnehmen können.
Was sind einfache deutsche Sprachkenntnisse? Wenn der Ehepartner plant, nach Deutschland zu ziehen, muss er bereits bei der Beantragung des Visums nachweisen, dass er sich auf einfache Weise auf Deutsch verständigen kann. Unter einfachen Deutschkenntnissen werden Kenntnisse der deutschen Sprache auf der Kompetenzstufe A1 des Gemeinsamen Europäischen Referenzrahmens für Sprachen verstanden. Dazu gehört, dass er vertraute, alltägliche Ausdrücke und einfache Sätze verstehen und verwenden kann. Er sollte sich und andere vorstellen und Fragen zur Person stellen und beantworten können – z. B. wo er wohnt oder welche Leute er kennt. Auch sollte er um alltägliche Dinge bitten und sich dafür bedanken können.
Das alles natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Gesprächspartner deutlich sprechen und bereit sind zu helfen. Besonders wichtig ist also, dass sich der antragstellende Ehepartner über vertraute Themen unterhalten kann, die auf die Befriedigung konkreter Bedürfnisse zielen; er sollte aber auch schon ein wenig auf Deutsch schreiben können, z. B. auf Formularen in Hotels Name, Adresse, Nationalität usw. eintragen können.

Quelle: Das Pattayablatt vom 28.08.07

----------


## guenny

Wen es ganz genau interessiert, der sollte sich die Seite des BaWü-Justizministeriums anschauen,
hier der Link
Da gibts auch eine gute Synopse des geltenden mit dme geplanten, also neuen Recht des 2. Änderungsgesetzes, Aufenthaltsgesetz.

----------


## guenny

Und als Ergänzung,
für die potentiellen Ehemänner von Thaifrauen, der neue Wortlaut des Gesetzes, der entscheidende Paragraf:





> § 28 Familiennachzug zu Deutschen
>  (1) Die Aufenthaltserlaubnis ist dem ausländischen 
> 1. Ehegatten eines Deutschen, 
> 2. minderjährigen ledigen Kind eines Deutschen, 
> 3. Elternteil eines minderjährigen ledigen Deutschen zur Ausübung der Personensorge 
> zu erteilen, wenn der Deutsche seinen gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt im Bundesgebiet hat. Sie ist abweichend von § 5 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 in den Fällen des Satzes 1 Nr. 2 und 3 zu erteilen. Sie soll in der Regel abweichend von § 5 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 in den Fällen des Satzes 1 Nr. 1 erteilt werden. Sie kann abweichend von § 5 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 dem nichtsorgeberechtigten Elternteil eines minderjährigen ledigen Deutschen erteilt werden, wenn die familiäre Gemeinschaft schon im Bundesgebiet gelebt wird. § 30 Abs. 1 Satz 1 Nr. 1 und 2, Satz 3 und Abs. 2 Satz 1 ist in den Fällen des Satzes 1 Nr. 1 entsprechend anzuwenden. 
> (2) Dem Ausländer ist in der Regel eine Niederlassungserlaubnis zu erteilen, wenn er drei Jahre im Besitz einer Aufenthaltserlaubnis ist, die familiäre Lebensgemeinschaft mit dem Deutschen im Bundesgebiet fortbesteht, kein Ausweisungsgrund vorliegt und er sich auf einfache Art in deutscher Sprache verständigen kann. Im Übrigen wird die Aufenthaltser-laubnis verlängert, solange die familiäre Lebensgemeinschaft fortbesteht. 
> (3) Die §§ 31 und 35 finden mit der Maßgabe Anwendung, dass an die Stelle des Aufent-haltstitels des Ausländers der gewöhnliche Aufenthalt des Deutschen im Bundesgebiet tritt. 
> (4) Auf sonstige Familienangehörige findet § 36 entsprechende Anwendung. 
> (5) Die Aufenthaltserlaubnis berechtigt zur Ausübung einer Erwerbstätigkeit.

----------

Mann, wat für'n Kauderwelsch.

----------


## Enrico

Danke guenny, so past es auch wieder mit dem GG. Bleibt nur zu hoffen das auch die Ämter das lesen.

PS: Sawee hat ja nun auch von Anfang an diesen Integrationskurs auferlegt bekommen, wegen der Staatsbürgerschaft mal. Aber die wollen wir eh nicht, hehe. 
Diverse Kurse hat sich auch schon belegt, aber die bringen alle hier im Osten nicht viel, da 99% der Teilnehmer Russen sind und die meisten Lehrer hier dann auch mit denen auf russisch reden können.

Das meiste hat sie bissher mit Hilfe von Büchern und Lernprogrammen sich selbst erlernt. Und wenn sie will kann sie auch sehr gut schon deutsch.

----------


## guenny

Ich finde das alles gar nicht so schlimm.
Was ist so schlecht daran, wenn die Mia bevor sie nach Deutschland kommt ein bischen Deutsch kann?
wir verlangen Integration, Deutschkenntnisse etc von allen Ausländern nur bei der eigenen Mia machen wir Ausnahmen?
Meine Frau hatte - durch unsere Kontakte und Zusammentreffen - vor der Einreise auch ohne Gesetz einfache Deutschkenntnisse. Und sie ist hier in die Schule gegangen auf unsere Kosten, ohne Gesetz. Das ist doch wohl normal sowas, oder nicht?
Ich hol mir doch keine Arbeitssklavin ins Haus, der ich ihre Pflichten per Zeichensprache beibringe sondern eine *Ehefrau*. Das sollte nicht vergessen werden.
Wie im Nitty diese Diskussion läuft mit "Rassegesetz" oder so finde ich einfach nur scheisse. Da werden verschiedene Dinge miteinander vermischt, die nicht vermischt gehören. Und ich persönlich finde das stellen von Anforderungen normal für Einreisewillige oder Einwanderer, in den meisten Einwanderungsländern ist sowas so selbstverständlich, dass niemand darüber spricht oder gar jammert.

----------

Ist es nicht bezeichnend, dass gerade in dem einen Forum besonders geschrien wird ?   ::

----------


## Enrico

Logisch guenny, die Sprache lernen sollte der Partner schon. Kommt ja auch von alleine.

Ich fand es nur schlimm dies als Vorraussetzung des zusammenlebens von Ehepartnern zu machen. Darum gings mir. Und wenn sie weiter auf diesen Integrationskurs pochen und Sawee nicht ohne den den ständigen Aufenthaltstittel bekommt, meinetwegen. Dann gehn wir halt einmal im Jahr zum Amt.

----------

> Ist es nicht bezeichnend, dass gerade in dem einen Forum besonders geschrien wird ?


In welchem ?

----------

Ich denke man muss das Ganze wirklich differnziert betrachten. Den Integrationskurs finde ich gut und richtig, weil ohne Sprache alles nichts ist. Meine Frau muss den auch machen, steht sogar in der Aufenhaltsgenehmigung. Aber das ist ja kein Problem, den ersten Sprachkurs hat sie freiwillig gemacht und den haben wir auch alleine bezahlt.

Zum Nachweis der Sprachkenntnisse vor der Einreise, habe ich eine ganz andere Meinung, teilweise soll dafür eine Bestätigung vom Goetheinstitut erforderlich sein. Meine Frau hat versucht einen Deutschkurs in Udon Thani zu machen. Nachdem ich versucht hatte mit dem Lehrer, in Deutsch, zu telefonieren, habe ich die Zahlungen für diesen Kurs eingestellt. Der konnte so gut wie kein Deutsch. 

Wie also soll die Mia oder zukünftige Mia, im Isaan, diese Sprachkenntnisse erlernen? Das verursacht wieder nur enome Kosten (Drei Monate  Aufenthalt in BKK um zum Goetheinstitut in einen Sprachkurs zu gehen). Und der deutsche Staat hat auch nichts davon. Aber ist ja egal, die Hauptsache, der Bürger hat kein Geld mehr in der Tasche!

Es gibt weder in Thailand noch in einem anderen Land, die Infrastuktur, die die Erfüllung dieser Forderung möglich macht. Somit kann nur jeder froh sein, der seine Mia in D hat, auf die Newcomer kommen schwere und (noch) teurere Zeiten zu!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Ist es nicht bezeichnend, dass gerade in dem einen Forum besonders geschrien wird ?


Phommel,

hör doch mal auf mit Deinen ständigen Klimmzügen am Gartenzaun, um zu sehen was der Nachbar macht. 

Das hier ist das Siam-Online und nicht die Tratschecke im Kranzlereck.

René

----------

Dragon, du hast schon Recht mit der differenzierten Betrachtungsweise. 

Das Problem bei der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass in der Tat jede Menge Missbrauch betrieben worden ist. Jeder von uns, der mit seiner thail. Frau mehr oder weniger glücklich zufrieden zusammenlebt, hat kaum Einblick in das, was an illegalen Sachen abläuft: Prostitution, Glücksspiel, Menschenhandel.
Was in meinem Dunstkreis abgeht, geht auf keine Kuhhaut - allerdings lernt man eben die, die mehr oder weniger zufrieden zusammenleben, kaum kennen.

Meine Sorge ist nur die, dass die, welche es aufrichtig meinen, nun benachteiligt sind, abgesehen davon, dass die Novellierung des Ausländerrechtes ein massiver Einschnitt in die Persönlichkeitsrechte der Deutschen ist, auch, wenn die 'offizielle' Intention eine andere ist.

Auch ich glaube den Politikern schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht. Aufgeblähte Leute, die unter dem Deckmäntelchen die Interessen der Bevölkerung vertreten zu wollen ihr eigenes dubioses Schäflein ins Trockene bringen.

Wer - mal off dingens - 10.000 im Monat hat, der mag gut über Hartz IV theoretiseren und auch über den Nachzug des Ehepartners eines ausländischen Mitbürgers bzw. eines ausländischen Ehepartners zu einem Deutschen.

Einfach nur eine Frage der Menschenrechte...

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo Kali, 
schön geschrieben.
Genau deswegen habe ich schon eine allergische Reaktion auf Gesetze, 
weil ich meistens das Gefühl habe, die da oben wissen überhaupt nicht, was sie beschliessen?
Mir grauts schon jedesmal vor dem 1.1. und dem 1.7, das sind die jährlichen Hauptdaten, an denen sie uns neue Bevormundungen und Erhöhungen zu gute kommen lassen.
Und wie oft erreichen sie mit Gesetzesänderungen eigentlich das genaue Gegenteil, was als Ziel gesetzt wurde?
Ich gewinne immer mehr den Eindruck, sie können`s einfach nicht.

Gruss Alex

----------

> Zitat von phommel
> 
> Ist es nicht bezeichnend, dass gerade in dem einen Forum besonders geschrien wird ?  
> 
> 
> Phommel,
> 
> hör doch mal auf mit Deinen ständigen Klimmzügen am Gartenzaun, um zu sehen was der Nachbar macht. 
> 
> ...



- Geht doch darum, dass in eigentlich fast jedem Forum eine positive Stimmung gegenüber diesen Neuerungen herrscht, weil das Problem erkannt wurde, welches man damit gerne etwas eindämmen möchte.

Ich kann ja nichts dafür, wenn gerade jene Kommunkationsplattform wieder mal den Aurreisser spielt.

Bin der Meinung, dass übern Gartenzaun kucken bei solchen Themen mehr als nur legitim ist - zumal jedes Forum ein wenig einen  anderen Menschenschlag beherrbergt. Man gewinnt so ein wenig mehr Erkenntnis wie der Tenor der Mehrheit ist.

----------

> [...] Man gewinnt so ein wenig mehr Erkenntnis wie der Tenor der Mehrheit ist.


Tatsächlich ?

Wie wär's mit 'ner eigenen Meinung, ohne ständig die Vergangenheitsbewältigung zu bemühen ?

Schönes Wochenende  :hallo:

----------

Würde Mister Kali aufmerksamer lesen, hätte er meine persönliche Meinung dazu schon längst erfahren.

oder geht es gar nicht darum, sonder eher wieder mal um:

Einmal FR - Immer FR. 

...merkt man übrigens auch an Loso.  Der selbe Menschenschlag wie du. Vermutlich muss man das sogar sein um eben FR zu werden.

----------

Um einmal wieder etwas zur Sache zu schreiben; lt. post von Mr. Bernd von der Agentur Pattaya Tours and Travel im Forum Thai - Robert werden alle Antragsteller/Innen eines Visa zur Familienzusammenführung und des Ehegattennachzuges, die nicht im Besitz der von der Deutschen Botschaft geforderten Zertifikation A1 des Goethe - Institutes sind seit Beginn dieser Woche abgewiesen. Die Regelung zur Beantragung des Heiratsvisa werden zur Zeit noch überprüft.

Und damit jetzt keine falschen Reaktionen erfolgen; dieser Mr. Bernd ist ein äußerst zuverlässiger und kompetenter Informant.

Walter

----------

> [...]Einmal FR - Immer FR. 
> 
> ...merkt man übrigens auch an Loso.  Der selbe Menschenschlag wie du. Vermutlich muss man das sogar sein um eben FR zu werden.


Schwache Argumentation.

Bei allem Respekt vor deiner sicherlich liebenswerten realen Persönlichkeit: Virtuell hast du einen an der Waffel  :hallo:

----------


## Daniel Sun

> die nicht im Besitz der von der Deutschen Botschaft geforderten Zertifikation A1 des Goethe - Institutes sind seit Beginn dieser Woche abgewiesen


Das ist doch, in meien Augen, schon wieder eine Frechheit sonder gleichen.
Ich denke mal, es wird auch welche geben, die dieses Zertifikat nicht haben, und dennoch ganz passabel die Deutschesprache können.

----------

> Das ist doch, in meien Augen, schon wieder eine Frechheit sonder gleichen.
> Ich denke mal, es wird auch welche geben, die dieses Zertifikat nicht haben, und dennoch ganz passabel die Deutschesprache können.


Ist doch bei Übersetzungen von Thaidokumenten ins Deutsche das Selbe. wird nur akzeptiert von Firmen auf ner entsprechenden Liste.

Wenn dies nicht wäre könnte man ja eine Sprachkursbescheinigung selbst ausdrucken , oder ?  :aetsch:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Man könnte auch einfach einen Test machen...
...oder man sagt halt gleich, es muß ein Zertifikat vom Goetheinstitut vorliegen. Aber im Gesetzt, stand halt nur das man einfache Sprachkenntnisse vorweisen muß.

----------

Vielleicht ist dies dann einfach Sache der Botschaft wie sie das regeln wollen?. Also in der Schweiz ist es oft so, dass mal so ne Gesetzesschwarte abgesegnet wird und das Feintuning dann noch mit Hilfe der betroffenen Stellen erarbeitet wird.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Durch aus möglich, aber was soll das?
Es muß doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen sein, wie er/sie zu Sprachkenntnissen gelangt. Hauptsache ist doch wohl, dass das Ergebniss paßt.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, da lebt vielleicht ein Deutsche 10 Jahre (oder wie lange auch immer) mit seiner thailändischen Frau in Thailand. Die "Haussprache" war die ganze Zeit über Deutsch, warum soll dann diese Frau noch eine Kurs an dem Goethe Institut absolvieren?

----------

Wie soll so ein Test auf der Botschaft aussehen ? 

Mündliche und schriftliche Prüfung - bei dem Andrang..... Wer übernimmt die Kosten für das dann wohl dringend benötigte Personal? ...in einer Zeit, wo alle sparen wollen/sollen/müssen.

Wegen dem Goethe Institut. Jo, das riecht durchaus nach Vetternwirtschaft.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wie so ein Test aussehen soll, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe mir darüber gedanken zu machen. Das sollten diejenigen übernehmen, die solche Gesetzte verabschieden. Es muß halt auch immer die Durchführbarkeit betrachtet werden, doch wer macht das schon?

Aber genau auf diese Vetternwirtschaft, darauf wollte ich hinaus....

----------

Als ich mal vor Jahren Dokumente legalisieren musst auf der Botschaft, wurden mir drei Übersetzungsbüros benannt, von dennen sie es akzeptierten. 

Naja, irgendwie wurde ich den Eindruck nie los, dass diese Büros der Botschaft eine gewisse Dankbarkeit zukommen liess.

----------


## guenny

Leute, lasst die Kuh im Stall und macht die Leute auf der Botschaft nicht schlechter als sie sind.
Zunächst mal haben die ein Gesetz zu vollziehen. Und das was Phommel schrieb, wird auch hier passieren: Diverse Erfahrungen mit dem Gesetz werden dazu führen, dass man in Zukunft differenziert. Jemand, der seit Jahren in LOS verheiratet ist, dort mit Frau wohnt wird sicher in Bälde sofort ein Visum für die Frau bekommen wenn er mal nach Deutschland will oder gar ganz zurück will mit Familie. Haben die Kinder, ist es eh egal, dann zählen die Sprachkenntnisse nicht.
Und dann wird die Botschaft wohl bei persönlicher Vorsprache nach eigenem Eindruck entscheiden, dass Sprachkenntnisse vorhanden sind.
Andererseits, wie soll denn, wenn nicht durch einen Kurs beim Goetheinstitut o.ä. der Nachweis geführt werden? Niemand wird doch ernsthaft verlangen, dass eine Botschaft Personal einstellt um Sprachprüfungen abzunehmen.
Kali,
ich sehs nicht so streng wie du. Es ist keine Menschenverachtung oder Verletzung von Grundrechten wenn der Staat für die Einwanderung nach Deutschland einfache Grundkenntnisse der Sprache verlangt.
Und ich sehs auch nicht als Abzocke o.ä. an, wenn denjenigen, die individuelle Leistungen des Staates nachfragen auch dafür bezahlen sollen.

----------

[quote="guenny"]Es ist keine Menschenverachtung oder Verletzung von Grundrechten wenn der Staat für die Einwanderung nach Deutschland einfache Grundkenntnisse der Sprache verlangt.[quote]

Drehen wir doch mal den Spiess um.

Endziel einer solchen Zusammenfügung ist ja, dass die Frau schlussendlich auch im Besitz des Deutschen Passes ist.

Und nun eine kleine Bemerkung:
Wie es ausschaut, wenn der ausländische Ehemann den Thaipass haben möchte, muss ich wohl nimmer gross erwähnen.

Deshalb ist meiner Meinung nach die ganze Diskussion hinfällig. Finde es völlig Legitm, wenn da andere Länder halt auch ein wenig nachziehen.

----------


## guenny

Ach Phommel,
ich würde da nicht das eine mit dem anderen vergleichen, das führt zu nix. Thailand ist ein souveräner Staat genauso wie Deutschland, eher sogar noch souveräner, da wir ja schon in gewisser Weise von allen anderen Staaten der EU abhängig sind. Es ist also sein souveränes Recht, Bedingungen für die Erlangung der Staatsbürgerschaft festzulegen.
wie auch - im Rahmen der EU-Gesetze - für D.
Und, so nebenbei,
ich denke nicht im Traum daran, nach der thail. Staatsbürgerschaft zu streben,
meine Frau denkt im Traum nicht daran, die deutsche anzustreben.
Warum auch? Trotz aller Restriktionen D ist ein demokratischer Staat, TH war es, ist es momentan eingeschränkt und wird es auch wieder werden.
Es gibt also keinen Grund. Jedenfalls sehe ich momentan keinen.

----------

> Endziel einer solchen Zusammenfügung ist ja, dass die Frau schlussendlich auch im Besitz des Deutschen Passes ist.


Da biste etwas auf dem Holzweg. Die meisten würden ihren Thaipass nie und nimmer gegen einen deutschen Eintauschen.


René

----------

> Da biste etwas auf dem Holzweg. Die meisten würden ihren Thaipass nie und nimmer gegen einen deutschen Eintauschen.René



Ja nee ...bin ja blind am airport, wenn die Damen den Schengen- oder Schweizerpass hervorkrammen................

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Endziel einer solchen Zusammenfügung ist ja, dass die Frau schlussendlich auch im Besitz des Deutschen Passes ist.


Ist das wirklich so? Oder steht ein dauerhaftes Zusammenleben im Vordergrund?

Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum, dass ich es nicht richtig finde, mit welchen Mitteln hier gekämpft wird. Sprachkenntnisse sind immer von Vorteil sollten auch vorhandensein. Aber aufzulegen welche Mittel zu diesen Sprachkenntnissen geführt haben und welche akzeptiert werden, geht mir zu weit.

----------

> Ist das wirklich so? Oder steht ein dauerhaftes Zusammenleben im Vordergrund?


Wie die Erfahrung zeigt wohl eher nicht, sondern ist blos das Ticket zum Lebensabschnitt des Upgradings.

----------

Phommel, 

schliesse nicht von einer Minderheit auf eine Mehrheit.

René

----------


## Daniel Sun

Irgendwie gab es doch auch mal eine Aussage, einmal Thai immer Thai.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben, so konnte jemand, der seinen thailändischen Pass gegen einen anderen getauscht hatte, in Thailand wieder einen thailändischen bekommen. Ist da was dran?

----------

> Irgendwie gab es doch auch mal eine Aussage, einmal Thai immer Thai.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben, so konnte jemand, der seinen thailändischen Pass gegen einen anderen getauscht hatte, in Thailand wieder einen thailändischen bekommen. Ist da was dran?


Einmal Thai = Immer Thai mag ja stimmen; aber einmal Thai*PASS* = immer Thai*PASS* sicher nicht. Meine Frau z. Bsp. würde ihren roten Thaipass lieber heute als morgen gegen einen gleichfarbigen aus Deutschland eintauschen. Und das gilt zumindest auch noch für Ihre beiden Schwestern, die noch hier leben müssen. Die Treue zur Nationalität mag zwar auf die wohlbehüteten und begüterten Thais zutreffen; die Menschen z. Bsp. hier im Isaan schei.... in der Regel auf ihr Thaisein.

Walter

----------

> Phommel, 
> 
> schliesse nicht von einer Minderheit auf eine Mehrheit.
> 
> René


Wusste gar nicht, dass die Minderheit neu die Mehrheit definiert.

----------

Gerade das versuchst Du aber gerade zu vermitteln. 

Die meisten Thaifrauen wünschen sich eine vernünftige Partnerschaft und würden ihren Thaipass nie eintauschen. Sie sehen auch die Beziehung zu einem Farang i.d.R. nicht als Sprungbrett.

Das sind die von mir gemachten Erfahrungen aus der Thaiszene in Berlin, Hannover, München.

Aber wie heisst es so schön, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 


René

----------

Meine Frau hat Null-Interesse an einem deutschen Pass und ich finde das gut. Dennoch soll und will sie natürlich die deutsche Sprache gut beherrschen und sie macht beachtliche Fortschritte.

Könnte also, nach einem halben Jahr in Deutschland, die einfachen Sprachkenntnisse nachweisen.

Hätte sie diesen Nachweis vor der Einreise erbringen müssen, hätte das zu erheblichen Problemen. Kosten und mit Sicherheit, Verzögerungen geführt.

Wenn man diesen Nachweis nach einer gewissen Zeit, in Deutschland, erbringen müsste und davon die Erteilung einer weiteren Aufenthaltsgenehmigung abhängig machen würde, so hätte ich damit kein Problem.

Aber gibt es im Isaan eine Zweigstelle des Goehteinstituts? Nach meinem Kenntnisstand: NEIN!

Oder gibt es das in Süd-Ost-Anatolien, in der Tundra oder in welchen entlegen Ort auch immer? Wenn es schon verlangt wird, müssen dafür auch die Voraussetzungen geschaffen werden aber dafür fhelt es an politischmem Willen und an Geld!

Das Gesetz führt, de facto zu einem Visa-Stopp und ist somit Menschnverachtend.

Das braune Gesocks in D wird jubeln!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Gerade das versuchst Du aber gerade zu vermitteln. 
> 
> Die meisten Thaifrauen wünschen sich eine vernünftige Partnerschaft und würden ihren Thaipass nie eintauschen. Sie sehen auch die Beziehung zu einem Farang i.d.R. nicht als Sprungbrett.
> 
> Das sind die von mir gemachten Erfahrungen aus der Thaiszene in Berlin, Hannover, München.
> 
> Aber wie heisst es so schön, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 
> 
> 
> René


René, ich stimme die da, weitgehend, zu!

Grüße

Volker

----------

In Foren wird meist nur in den Rosazeiten erzählt. Selten mal einer, der erzählt was ihm danach widerfährt. Und wenn es tatsächlcih einer waagt, wird er von der Liebeskasperlvereinigung runter gemacht, weil dass derren selbstgezimmertes Bild störrt.

Ich weis zu was Thaifrauen fähig sind. Hab genug selbst miterlebt und aus nächste Nähe mitbekommen.


Wie war denn dies so bei Dir Rene ? ......immer nur tolle Zeiten gehabt, was ?

----------

Gibt es mit deutschen Frauen oder schweizer Frauen, nur rosarote Zeiten?

Zumindest was deutschen Frauen angeht, weiss ich auch wozu die fähig sind. Irgendwie sind sie doch alle gleich oder meinst du, Lady Di hatte Charles wegen seiner charmanten Art oder seinem tollen Aussehen geheiratet?

----------

Das Forum ist auf dem besten Weg die Hanselbude Nummer Eins zu werden.


Ach, ich halt nun einfach die Klappe. Die Zeit arbeitet eh für mich.

Tschüss beisammen - schönen Nachmittag noch.

----------

OK, schönes WE und genieß die Zeit mit den sanftmütigen schweizer Frauen, die keiner Fliege und erst recht keinem phommel, etwas zu Leide tun können.

Wann musst du eigentlich zu denbösartigen Frauen in Thailand zurück?

----------


## Joseph

Meine thailändische Stiefmutter hat schon sehr lange den deutschen Pass. Hauptgrund war damals, dass immer wenn wir in ein Nachbarland -etwa Frankreich oder Schweiz- fahren wollten, sie ein Visum besorgen musste, was lästig und teuer war.  An der Grenze nach Frankreich z.B. wurde, während der Grenzbeamte mit dem Pass zur Kontrolle und Abstempeln in einem Häuschen verwand, der Wagen durchsucht. "Bitte öffnen Sie den Kofferraum...". 
Im Herzen aber ist sie eine Thai geblieben, sie würde sich niemals als Deutsche sehen...doch ist sie komplett integriert, fast all ihre Freundinnen sind Deutsche, zu Hause wurde und wird (leider) nur deutsch gesprochen, außer es sind Thaigäste da...
Zwei Schwestern meiner Stiefmutter leben in USA und haben USA-Pässe. Auch nur aus praktischen Erwägungen. Ihr Thaisein haben sie nie abgelegt. 

Joseph

----------

Dragon,
Schweizerinnen interessieren sich nicht für mich, weil ich bin nicht der Typ Mann, denn Frau ( zumindest die hiessigen ) sich zur Kopulation aussuchen.  Ich muss dankbar sein, dass es asiatische Frauen gibt, die andere Qualitäten eines Mannes zu schätzen wissen. Würde es in der Schweiz keinen Frauenmangel geben, würde es sicher hier auch ganz anders ausschauen.   :Sing:  


P.S.
Ich muss noch lange nicht - darf mich also noch weiterhin ungeniert am selben Hobby wie Lothar erfreuen.   ::

----------

> Das Forum ist auf dem besten Weg die Hanselbude Nummer Eins zu werden.
> 
> 
> Ach, ich halt nun einfach die Klappe. Die Zeit arbeitet eh für mich.
> 
> Tschüss beisammen - schönen Nachmittag noch.


Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass man phommel und mich wieder einmal (zu Unrecht) für schreibtechnisch eineiige Zwillinge hält; hier möchte ich ihm voll zustimmen. Was hier in einigen threads von einigen (nicht von allen) usern an Beiträgen eingestellt wird erinnert fast schon zwanghaft an schlechte Nutellazeiten. Jetzt fehlen nur noch der Thx - Therad und Uli's Benz - Berichte und schon können sie drüben zusperren. Müssen sie sowieso bald wenn die bisher dort schreibende Forenelite hier ein Asyl gefunden hat und hier schön angenehm und wohlig bewärmt häkeln und stricken kann was das Zeug hält bzw. die Tatstatur her gibt.
Frage an Enrico; kann ich für den Fall der Fälle meinen nick in Gilalei umändern lassen. Dass dann erzielte heimatliche feeling wäre nicht zu verachten.

Walter

----------

> Gerade das versuchst Du aber gerade zu vermitteln. 
> 
> Die meisten Thaifrauen wünschen sich eine vernünftige Partnerschaft und würden ihren Thaipass nie eintauschen. Sie sehen auch die Beziehung zu einem Farang i.d.R. nicht als Sprungbrett.
> 
> Das sind die von mir gemachten Erfahrungen aus der Thaiszene in Berlin, Hannover, München.
> 
> Aber wie heisst es so schön, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 
> 
> 
> René


Sorry Rene, aber träumst Du noch oder lebst Du schon? Hast Du in der "Thaiszene" (was ist das eigentlich) in Berlin, München und Hannover eine Umfrage zu diesem Thema gestartet und wenn ja, war diese repräsentativ?

Walter

----------

Walter, mach doch ein eigenes Forum auf. Grundvoraussetzung für jedes Mitglied:* Negativeinstellung* zu allem was mit *"Thai"* anfängt oder aufhört :aetsch: 

Grüße

Volker

----------

Warum? und wo siehst Du eine Negativeinstellung zu dem Oberbegriff "Thai"? Darf ich Dich einmal darauf hin weisen, dass ich mit einer Thai verheiratet bin und in Thailand lebe und dass es mir gestattet sein sollte, hier einiges besser und realistischer beurteilen zu können, als die schon viel zitierten Experten, die von Thailand günstigstenfalls den Weg vom Flughafen über das Hotel zur nächsten Bar kennen. Aber genau Deine Reaktion ist ein ernster Hinweis daruf,wohin dieses Forum steuert; leider.

Walter

----------

Walter, deine Sichtweise bleibt dir unbenommen und den Hinweis, dass du in Thailand lebst hättest du dir sparen können.

Ob dieses Forum sich anderen angleicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich andere so gut wie nicht kenne!

Was mich hier nur verwundert, ist, dass ausgerechnet zwei Member, die sich für ein Leben in Thailand entschieden haben, mit missionarischem Eifer, anderen zu vermitteln suchen, dass dort alles schlecht ist. Und es so gut wie keine Chance für eine glückliche, Thai/Farang-Beziehung gibt.

Auf der ganzen Welt gibt es Licht und Schatten!

Versuche doch mal, dich in die Lage derjenigen zu versetzen, die in Deutschland, mehr oder weniger glücklich, mit einer Thai zusammen leben und von dir, unterschwellig, immer wieder gesagt bekommen, dass sie einen riesigen Fehler gemacht haben!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> dass dort alles schlecht ist. Und es so gut wie keine Chance für eine glückliche, Thai/Farang-Beziehung gibt.


Mooooooooooment!!! DIES hat aber keiner der beiden Propethen gesagt !!!!!!


Was wir uns wünschen ist, dass man ein wenig mehr kritischer gegenüber "alles ist dufte" Berichte ist. es gibt nämlich auch eine grosse klientel, die solche Berichte einstellt und dabei dampft die Kacke bei dennen privat ohne Ende.

Warum sie dies tun ? keine Ahnung. Vielleicht weil irgend so 'ne verschobene Denke wie: Da ich auf die Fresse gefallen bin, sollen andere auch.

----------

Mooooooooooment!!! DIES hat aber keiner der beiden Propethen gesagt !!!!!! 

Kommt aber, teilweise, für mich, so rüber! Mag ja sein, dass ich das falsch interpretiere!

Letztendlich ist jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich und wird tun, was er für richtig hält, egal ob andere warnen.

Ob es die gibt, die das Blaue vom Himmel runterlügen, keine Ahnung! Hier, hat sich mir, dieser Eindruck noch nicht aufgedrängt!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Zitat von Rene
> 
> 
> Sorry Rene, aber träumst Du noch oder lebst Du schon?


@Walter,

Ich lebe noch. 2 x geschieden, 1 x D/D, 1 x THL/D. Diverse normale und durchgeknallte LAG gehabt,  TH, D u.a.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer D-D oder einer THL-D Beziehung? Es gibt keinen. Es gibt gute, die funktionieren, es gibt schlechte, wo ein Partner immer im Schatten steht und ausgenutzt wird.

Es kommt darauf an, wie man(n)/frau gemeinsam die Partnerschaft gestalten.

Hansel, sogar Superhansel, findest man auch zur genüge in D-D Beziehungen.

Meine jetzige Partnerin ist Thai, 10 Jahre jünger, lebt seit 22 Jahren in D, geschieden. Heiraten müssen wir nicht. Ein Haus hat sie schon. Sie ist nicht anders. Sie ist sie. Wenns klappt bleiben wir zusammen, wenn nicht, wird es keinen Krieg geben.

René

----------

Um einmal zur Abwechslung wieder etwas zum Ausgangsthema zu schreiben hier der neueste Ukas der Botschaft in Bangkok:

*September 2007
Informationen hinsichtlich des Ehegattennachzugs nach Deutschland
Am 28. August 2007 ist das 2. Änderungsgesetz zum Zuwanderungsgesetz (Gesetz
zur Umsetzung aufenthalts- und asylrechtlicher Richtlinien der Europäischen Union)
in Kraft getreten. Danach wird die Erteilung einer Aufenthaltserlaubnis zur Wahrung
oder Herstellung der ehelichen Lebensgemeinschaft an Ehegatten von Deutschen
oder Ausländern davon abhängig gemacht, dass der Ehegatte sich zumindest auf
einfache Art in deutscher Sprache verständigen kann. Für Ausländer, die zur
Herstellung der ehelichen Lebensgemeinschaft zu ihrem deutschen oder
ausländischen Ehegatten ins Bundesgebiet nachziehen möchten, bedeutet dies,
dass sie vor der Einreise ins Bundesgebiet einfache deutsche Sprachkenntnisse
nachweisen müssen. Damit möchte Deutschland sicherstellen, dass sich Ausländer
im Bundesgebiet von Anfang an zumindest auf einfache Art in Alltagssituationen auf
Deutsch verständigen und am gesellschaftlichen Leben teilnehmen können.
Nachziehende Ehegatten, die wegen einer körperlichen, geistigen oder seelischen
Krankheit oder Behinderung nicht in der Lage sind, einfache Kenntnisse der
deutschen Sprache nachzuweisen, sind vom Sprachnachweis ausgenommen.
Antragsteller, die ab dem 28.05.2007 Anträge auf Ehegattennachzug gestellt haben,
über die noch nicht entschieden worden ist, haben Gelegenheit, innerhalb einer Frist
von 6 Monaten (bis zum 20. März 2008) der Botschaft mitzuteilen, wann und wie sie
den Sprachnachweis erbringen wollen. Nach Ablauf dieser Frist kann der Antrag
mangels Erfüllung der Erteilungsvoraussetzungen abgelehnt werden.
Was sind einfache deutsche Sprachkenntnisse?
Wenn der Ehepartner plant, nach Deutschland zu ziehen, muss er bereits bei der
Beantragung des Visums nachweisen, dass er sich auf einfache Weise auf Deutsch
verständigen kann. Unter einfachen Deutschkenntnissen werden Kenntnisse der
deutschen Sprache auf der Kompetenzstufe A1 des Gemeinsamen Europäischen
Referenzrahmens für Sprachen verstanden. Dazu gehört, dass er vertraute,
alltägliche Ausdrücke und einfache Sätze verstehen und verwenden kann. Er sollte
sich und andere vorstellen und Fragen zur Person stellen und beantworten können –
z. B. wo er wohnt oder welche Leute er kennt. Auch sollte er um alltägliche Dinge
bitten und sich dafür bedanken können. Das alles natürlich nur unter der
Voraussetzung, dass die Gesprächspartner deutlich sprechen und bereit sind zu
helfen. Besonders wichtig ist also, dass sich der antragstellende Ehepartner über
vertraute Themen unterhalten kann, die auf die Befriedigung konkreter Bedürfnisse
zielen; er sollte aber auch schon ein wenig auf Deutsch schreiben können, z.B. auf
Formularen in Hotels Name, Adresse, Nationalität usw. eintragen können.
Wie können einfache Deutschkenntnisse nachgewiesen werden?
Bei der Beantragung des Visums für den Ehegattennachzug in der deutschen
Botschaft sind die Sprachkenntnisse grundsätzlich dadurch nachzuweisen, dass den
Antragsunterlagen ein Zertifikat des Goethe-Instituts über die Sprachprüfung A1
“Start Deutsch1” beigefügt wird. Die Goethe-Institute sind die deutschen
Kulturinstitute im Ausland, die auch Sprachunterricht und Sprachprüfungen anbieten.
Informationen zu den Anfängerkursen und der Prüfung „Start Deutsch1“ bietet das
Goethe-Institut Bangkok auf seiner Homepage http://goethe.de/ins/th/ban/lrn/all/deindex.htm
an. Weitere Einzelheiten sowie Informationen zu Sonderregelungen finden Sie auch
unter http://www.integration-in-deutschland.de
Die für die Ablegung der genannten Sprachprüfung erforderlichen Deutschkenntnisse
können sowohl beim Goethe-Institut als auch bei anderen Sprachkursanbietern
erworben werden. Das Bestehen der Prüfung „Start Deutsch 1“ ausschliesslich beim
Goethe-Institut als Voraussetzung für die Erteilung eines Visums zum
Ehegattennachzug soll sicherstellen, dass weltweit die gleichen Standards zur
Anwendung kommen.*

Walter

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hiergibt es ein Faltblatt (PDF) für den Nachweis einfacher Deutschkenntnisse beim Nachzug von Ehegatten aus dem Ausland. Übrigens auch in Thai!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hiernoch eine PDF Datei, zum Inhalt des Sprachkurses A1.

----------


## odd

Wenn ich das Faltblatt lese brodelt es in mir.

Der deutsche Staat selektiert Menschen anderer Staaten und bestimmt wer einfach oder erschwert einreisen darf


Ausserdem trifftet das A1 Zertifikat von einem Kurs zur Erlernung der Sprachgrundkenntnisse weit ab.

Eine Mitarbeiterin des Goethe Instituts teilte meine Meinung, dass die Pruefung schwer beinhaltet mit einigen Fangfragen.

----------

Erste Klage gegen das Zuwanderungsgesetz? 
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/Zuwan ... 70,2404313

----------

In fünf jahren wissen wir dann, vielleicht, mehr.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## odd

Volker, warum so pessimistisch? Finde es gut, dass schon einmal medientechnisch etwas laeuft. Soll schon ein paar Versuche gegeben haben, die aber aus Mediensicht nicht reizvoll war.

Auch wenn es 5 Jahre andauern soll, der erste Schritt wurde getaetigt.

----------

Hast schoch recht, odd,,dasses gut ist, dass da was läuft aber bis die Sache vor Gericht verhndelt wird, gehen mind. 2-3 Jahre ins Land, wer will schon, so lange, auf eine Frau warten?

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Man könnte auch einfach einen Test machen..


Joooo ... ist auch so. Mit 'Zertifikat' ist auch nur die Bescheinigung des Goethe Instituts über den bestandenen Test gemeint. Es ist nicht zwingend notwendig beim Goethe Institut Kurse besucht zu habe, lediglich die Prüfung muß dort abgelegt werden. Wo genau gelernt wird bleibt dem Sprachschüler selbst überlassen, wie ebenfalls.

Wir haben (nach dem Erwerb von Selbstlernkursen) uns ja jetzt doch zu einem Kurs entschieden.




> inen Deutschkurs in Udon Thani zu machen. Nachdem ich versucht hatte mit dem Lehrer, in Deutsch, zu telefonieren, habe ich die Zahlungen für diesen Kurs eingestellt. Der konnte so gut wie kein Deutsch.


Nunja, ebenfalls in UTH, ich habe mit der thailändischen Lehrerin telefonierte hatte ich einen guten Eindruck. Wir hatten als ich da war einmal eine andere Sprachschule - die im Obergeschoss des Robinson Centers - besichtigt, die keinen sonderlich vertrauenerweckenden Eindruck machte.

----------

> warum trifft dan dieses Gesetz für Einreisende aus Japan z.B. (da hat Daniel recht) nicht zu?


Aus recht simplen Grund, zu all den 'Ausnahmeländern' bestehen Bilatterale Regelungen, die der änderung des Zuwanderungsgesetz widersprächen. Daher hat man sie ausgenommen. (Ähnlich auch EU Länder, wo Niederlassungsfreiheit besteht.)

----------

